# Moon Palace All-Inclusive Fees



## WISpanishTeacher (Jun 3, 2008)

My husband and I are considering buying a resale Palace membership (Moon Palace, Mayan Riviera / Mexico), but are really trying to understand their all-inclusive fees.  

I am just trying to find out the bottom line answer to this question: 
**Do all Palace members receive the same discounted rates on their all-inclusive fees?  

Or

Do certain memberships get better discounted rates than others?

I do understand that different memberships give different perks with golf, room categories, and other extras...but are all the memberships given the same quote for their all-inclusive fees?

In doing my research, I hear so many different rates from members and am confused as to how much they are actually charging for using their week and how much is actually going directly to the resort.

If I buy with Palace, I would like to buy resale, but I want to make sure that I am getting the best price for my purchase.

If there is anyone who has a membership currently and has answers, please...I would love to be able to ask someone who has access to the correct information.

Thank you so much in advance for your help!!


----------



## bonniedwan (Jun 3, 2008)

*Moon Palace All Inclusive Member Rates!*

Hi WISpanishTeacher,

I have been a Palace Premier member for 4 years now. You are correct, there are several different levels of ownership. My husband & I own a Palace Premier membership, which is the highest level of membership. I have our updated list of all-inclusive rates for all of the Palace Resorts for 2008. I would be happy to share that information with you, you can reach me directly at bonniedwan@comcast.net & I will forward any information that you are looking for. Just let me know which weeks & at which resorts, as there are several different resorts & different rates for different times of the year. For an example: Sun/Moon Palace 1/4/08 - 03/29/08 all inclusive rate is $2,478 per week 7 nights/8 days for 2 adults with our Palace Premier Membership. 

I can also tell you what other perks we get with our membership. We also bought our membership on a resale & got a very good deal. I would never reccommend buying direct.

I look forward to talking with you!

Thank you,   

Bonnie L. Johnston


----------



## capjak (Jun 5, 2008)

What is a good price on a resale?


----------



## laura1957 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just something to think about before buying into Palace - 

As an RCI member - my allinclusive fee to the Moon Palace would be $2242.00 from January - April 18, 2009.  This would include the airport transfers - but not the 10% off at the gift shop nor the manicure, pedicure, massage as a member's rate would include.  Also could not reserve presidential suite.

I have thought about buying the Palace membership but I just can't see paying the price when I can get a last call for close to the same price.  

The resort is beautiful and remains my favorite vacation ever!!  I definately plan on going back, I have also been to Aventura Spa Palace - also amazing vacation.


----------



## chellej (Jun 5, 2008)

capjak said:


> What is a good price on a resale?



I bought one on Ebay for $1.  It is a premier membership and has 89 weeks left.  They even paid the closing & transfer fee


----------



## methodt (Jul 7, 2008)

I know TUG has recommendations on where to sell timeshares, but can I ask where you guys got your resell Palace Premier memberships?

Thanks.


----------



## travel_love (Jul 7, 2008)

chellej said:


> I bought one on Ebay for $1.  It is a premier membership and has 89 weeks left.  They even paid the closing & transfer fee



I am a Palace premier,  only paid when you want to make reservation for the resorts.  So there is no yearly obligation fee (maintain fee)  so I am really surprise because you can get $1 for 89 weeks left, included all the closing cost and transfer fee.  I think the person sell the membership to you is out of mind, and you are very lucky person.


----------

